# Hello Kitty Sweater & Chart



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I designed this for my 4 year old granddaughter Ivy Louise. My inspiration came from Oslofia's Hello Kitty Knitalong in 2005. I wrote to her asking if the chart was available, but never got an answer, so I made one up myself. I'll include the sweater pattern and the chart I designed with this post. Sarah


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

That is precious. 
And * thank you* for including your pattern. That is so gracious of you.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater. I love the colors.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Just darling! :thumbup: Very nice!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is beautiful. Thx for including pattern.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. Colours go so well together. :thumbup:


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Just Darling. Any little girl would love Hello Kitty.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful just beautiful you are very clever.Thank yuuou for shear ing your pattern.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Your knitting is so even.....and the sweater is adorable
Thank you for sharing the pattern, and the yarn and size needles you used....

this info is very helpful...it would be helpful if this info was posted with all the pictures....

Thank you again
smiles!!!


----------



## polkadot (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work! Talented!!


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

.....and a big thank you from me too for the thoughtfulness of adding the patter. I got an image from google and pasted it on chart paper and I did not get the result you have achieved, my god daughter will be so pleased.

Thank you again


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Brilliant jumper, love it. Thank you so much for the chart.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work, well done. Leonora


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful and thanks so much for the pattern


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That sweater is really adroable. I like the soft color choices. :thumbup:


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I'm going to make this for my granddaughter--she loves Hello Kitty!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Good for you and thanks for including your chart,so many of us looking for hello kitty stuff and most of it is crochet,I found several free hk graphs for free will post when I find out where I stored the links!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

SarahRussell said:


> I designed this for my 4 year old granddaughter Ivy Louise. My inspiration came from Oslofia's Hello Kitty Knitalong in 2005. I wrote to her asking if the chart was available, but never got an answer, so I made one up myself. I'll include the sweater pattern and the chart I designed with this post. Sarah


That is so cute. I wish I had a little girl to make one for.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

My goodness! amazing and generous of you. what talent you have. thank you!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very well done! Love the colors too.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the chart. I have a one year old great grand daughter that would like this sweater. Edith M


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is sweet your work is beautiful!


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. I knitted a Peppa Pig sweater for my grand daughter, and made that up myself as well. Your sweater is lovely and I love the colours you have chosen. Millie, my GD (3) loves Hello Kitty as well, so I will knit it for her. Thanks again.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Your work is stunning! and I love the colors you chose. Thanks so very much for including the pattern; my DGD loves Hello Kitty but it is so hard to find knitted patterns for her.
You are very considerate as well as talented!
Vicki


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sooo cute! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

That is beautiful! Thanks for the pattern and chart. Now I have to find a 3 year old to make it for.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Sarah, that is an absloutley adorable sweater. I can't imagine anyone desigining a nicer one, commercial or not. You did a wonderful job! Kitty is adorable and the colors are perfect!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. My granddaughter who is near to be 5 years old will love it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh SO sweet! Perfect knitting and color coordination.


----------



## plentyburger (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful and thanks so very much for including the pattern. It makes it so easy and not having to bother you for it. Blessing.


----------



## Debsknits (Nov 11, 2011)

How beautiful is that. Any little girl will love wearing that. Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the sweater it is simply adorable, the colors are great and thank you so much for the pattern. I wanted to make one for my niece. This is my next project.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love this sweater. The colors are just great.


----------



## meknitty (May 1, 2011)

wow. you are truly talented. beautiful sweater!


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

what an incredible job you did. I love it, and any little girl I know would love it.


----------



## spad (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you , this is just what i have been looking for.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

This sweater is so adorable ! Thank you for being gracious enough, to include the patterns ! Great inspiration !! (O)


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you so much. I have two granddaughters....I will make one for each and they will LOVE them. Thanks again


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Sarah, you did a lovely job and we all appreciate the extra effort of posting the pattern.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous. She is one lucky little girl


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just beautifully done...
Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

You are awesome!! I loved the sweater you knitted, it was adorable and you were so gracious to make it so easy to copy the pattern. What a nice thing to do! hugs


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Lucky Granddaughter.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

That is lovely, nice work!! :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW!!! This is just beautiful and the colors are wonderful! And you designed it yourself....very talented.


----------



## Jesemi (Nov 29, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Thank you for including the pattern. I know a little girl who will just love having a jumper like that. Thanks again


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, thank you....I have a 3 year old granddaughter who will love this!


----------



## dalejonl (Sep 24, 2011)

SO TALENTED...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cute, may have to try this for my grand daughter. Thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

That is sweet and thank you for chart/pattern


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

What a nice job and thank you for sharing the pattern.
Gloria


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.love the sweater you made.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I just printed off the sweater and the Hello Kitty chart, my granddaughter just loves Hello Kitty. Thanks for sharing this with us. What a fantastic job you did. Hats off to you. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern,you do beautiful work


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

What a beautiful jumper (sweater) the knitting is so neat. Great idea with the edges of the ribs too. Thank you for your generosity in posting the chart.

I was also able to get the pattern just by opening your link to Bernat. Thank you again.

Leanna x


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Sarah,

How very kind of you to share your gorgeous pattern with us! It's definitely in the top two of the things I've seen posted on this Web site today, and I've seen them all. Love the colors you chose too. It's PERFECTION! You are one talented lady!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts. We're all in this together. Gotta share what we think up. I learn from you guys every day! Sarah


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for doing all the work of charting 
Hello Kitty.

I love the completed sweater.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Love the sweater. thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Clever you, its lovely, perfect.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Awwwwww!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

My grandaughter is crazy for Kitty
thanks for the pattern


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm speechless, this is so pretty! I love the colors and the neckline - wow! 

The detailing of Kitty from your chart is awesome!

Great job!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Very sweet. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

It's beautiful. I found some on Ravelry but like your's better.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

franbhines said:


> It's beautiful. I found some on Ravelry but like your's better.


Thanks. And you'll love the sweater pattern. It runs very true to size and it has become my go-to for nearly everything I make.


----------



## franbhines (Oct 9, 2012)

It's just what I'm looking for


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's beautiful! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## 17 Lola (May 16, 2011)

My granddaughter would love this.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I just seen your "hello kitty" sweater--it is lovely and you do great work!!! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is just adorable! Love your color choices!


----------



## kind345 (Apr 6, 2016)

thankyou


----------

